# Breeding my Bitch



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been looking into breeding my bitch!

Was wondering if anyone could give me any tips on age and looking for a stud dog.

Also i have looked for studs and have made a short list of the ones i like, but im not sure how far back in to ped i can go!

Many Thanks

Kirsty


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

What breed do you have??


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

Staffordshire bull terrier, fantastic dog with cracking ped with many chamipons


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Theres some usefull information in the pet encyclopedia at the top of the page regarding breeding from your bitch.


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you thats great.

not only new to breeding but new to this site too so just finding my way around... lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,
A good place to start will be your bitches breeder,breed clubs may also be able to recommend good stud dogs.

What breed is your bitch?

You may also find these articles useful,Offering your dog at stud - Pet Encyclopedia
Breeding puppies from your bitch - Pet Encyclopedia


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

raven said:


> Staffordshire bull terrier, fantastic dog with cracking ped with many chamipons


What lines does your bitch come through,you should also bear in mind she needs to be L2/HC tested.


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

yes i understand she needs the appropriate tests.

Her father was Jolson's Blue Boy, her ped also includes
Ch Vanoric Voo Doo, Ch Bowtmans Double Docker, Ch Sparstaff Dodgy Docker


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

This is just my humble opinion and I might get shot down in flames for saying it but hey ho in for a penny in for a pound

Firstly I would find out if the top breeders of Staffys are managing to home their litters easily. I'm sure you will want the very best homes you can find for your pups so if breeders are finding it hard to place pups in good homes perhaps the time isnt right to breed.

Are you going to sell your pups with a contract?? This needs to be well thought out - if your girlie has a large litter how many could you honestly take back?? Would you be KC registering the litter and endorsing the registrations - ie not for export - progeny cannot be registered. Its not fool proof cos unfortunately the knobs that are attracted to Staffs wont register their litters anyway but if you advertise your litter in a proper way you might just put some of the undesirables off.

Do you have a house that is suitable to rear a litter in - pups are much better reared inside the home so that they are used to the hustle and bustle of a household and get well handled. They also get used to the everyday household noises. Can you be available 24/7 if the mum dies whilst having the litter. Can you pay for a Caesarian if she needs one and feed the babies for her as she may be too unwell to do it.

Has your girl undergone the necessary health checks for your breed. I'm a Rottie owner so I'm sorry but I'm not familiar with any breed health probs for Staffs but I'm sure you know them.

The dogs you have said you like - do they complement your girl - by that I mean will the pups be a 'better' version of what you have. I think if you want to go ahead and have a litter sometimes its a good idea to get someone who knows the breed well and has bred some outstanding pups to have a look at your girl and tell you an honest opinon of her. They would be able to tell you what sort of dog to look for who will enhance the breed.

Above are just a few things to think of - but the biggest thing that is in my mind at the moment is the HUGE number of Staffs in rescues up and down the country - whilst having a litter sounds like a fantastic idea Staffys are one of the hardest breeds to find good homes for - knob heads want this fantastic breed for all the wrong reasons and sooooooooooo many end up abused and dumped. Please think long and hard about your decision.

I'm sure if you go ahead you will get alot of support from this very friendly forum - but thats all that we can do, support you, we cant find wonderful homes for your babies


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

I have spoken to my family and friends and i do have a short list of people who would like one of my pups if i wish to have a litter from her!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

raven said:


> yes i understand she needs the appropriate tests.
> 
> Her father was Jolson's Blue Boy, her ped also includes
> Ch Vanoric Voo Doo, Ch Bowtmans Double Docker, Ch Sparstaff Dodgy Docker


She needs testing with clear results before even thinking of breeding,
Ch Bowtmans Double Docker,I think you have got that wrong it's Ch Bowtmans Double Trouble.



Jo P said:


> This is just my humble opinion and I might get shot down in flames for saying it but hey ho in for a penny in for a pound
> 
> Firstly I would find out if the top breeders of Staffys are managing to home their litters easily. I'm sure you will want the very best homes you can find for your pups so if breeders are finding it hard to place pups in good homes perhaps the time isnt right to breed.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you Jo,some excellent points made.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Is your bitch Kennel Club registered, if not it is not really advisable to breed from her, having registration at least ensures that you have a recorded history of her parentage. Without any papers it is not possible to ensure that her ancestors were pure bred Staffords. Any KC registered dog should not be mated to an unregistered bitch.

Is your bitch healthy enough to be bred from. How old is she, is she clear from hereditary defects? Please read the (Health Issues Page) Have you had her checked by the vet to see if she is suitable to breed from, or will she need a Caesarian? The Staffordshire Bull Terrier Breed Council is totally in support of the guidelines as laid down by the Kennels club on age and frequency criteria for registering litter from a bitch. In addition the Staffordshire Bull Terrier Breed Council do not recommend breeding from any bitch before she is 18 months old or on her 3rd season.

You are advised to have any your bitch eye tested to see she is free from PHPV/HC/PPSC. All bitches should have an up to date eye test. DNA testing to identify carriers of the HC gene is now available and is strongly recommended if you are going to breed from your bitch Please read the (Health Issues Page)

Do you understand the risks involved. If everything goes well then no problems. However, you could loose some if not all of the puppies, although thankfully this does not happen very often, or you could loose your bitch. If you do loose your bitch and the puppies survive, they will need to be hand reared, this involves feeding every three hours, DAY AND NIGHT.


Can you afford a litter. Lots of people think of breeding as a way of making money, this is not usually the case, and if things do go wrong you could incur a lot of expenses along the way. The stud fee for the dog, extra food for the bitch during pregnancy and lactation, weaning the puppies, their food this is all normal. What if your bitch needs a call out from the vet at 2am, or a Caesarian in the middle of the night, this can be very costly.


Are you aware of the work involved, lots of lovely puppies making lots of mess as they get older, all very time consuming to keep them clean and preparing 4 to 5 meals a day, watching over them when they are fed, is every puppy getting enough to eat. Weaning them from Mum at the right time.


Finding suitable homes can be a nightmare, all calls needs to be carefully vetted as they are people out there to whom you wouldnt want to sell your puppies too. This can be very time consuming. Every one needs to be carefully vetted, is someone at home most if not all of the day, do the children seem frightened of the dogs, is this a commitment the whole family want to make. If you have any doubts about your prospective homes them dont sell to these people, it is worth hanging one to a puppy until the right family come along.

Are you prepared to take any puppies back that you have bred and re home them if necessary.


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

yes my wrong it is Ch Bowtmans Double Trouble......

My vet said she has a cracking shape and coat, she is 17 months at present. yes she is kc registered


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

What dogs are you looking at?

Alot of stud dog owners will want to see your bitches health test certificates before they allow there dogs to be used at stud.

What areas does your bitch lack in,as you will need a dog to compliment her and excell in those areas she lacks.


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

billyboy blue
silver zella


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Never heard of them,Why those two?

Valglo Albertini is a son of Vanoric Voodoo and is my bitches father,he also produced the dog Ch Valglo Casanova At Crossguns,BOB 3 years running at crufts and the Breed CC Record Holder.

There are alot of nice dogs that he has sired out there.


----------



## davist (Jan 25, 2008)

Good job doing your homework ahead of time!! I applause you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

raven said:


> I have spoken to my family and friends and i do have a short list of people who would like one of my pups if i wish to have a litter from her!


Good luck with whatever you decide to do, but please don't rely on family and friends as home's for perspective offspring of your bitch, more times than most these 'kind' of offers normally dry up as soon as said puppies are on the ground


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

hope all goes well for you.
liz


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi if you look on the East Anglian Staffordshire Bull terrier website that has lots of information about the health tests.

There is a East Anglian Show on next saturday (9th Feb) at Bury if you have time you could go along and have a chat.

Mel


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks too everyonr for the advice.

I am still thinking about it, but def doing lots of research first!!!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

raven said:


> yes my wrong it is Ch Bowtmans Double Trouble......
> 
> My vet said she has a cracking shape and coat, she is 17 months at present. yes she is kc registered


Never noticed this before suprised our DD never picked it up!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Staffs are not my breed, I'm a Labrador fan (as many will already know). 

It's good that you're doing your research first, and looking to get the appropriate health tests done. As DT has highlighted, don't take your vet's opinion about breeding from your bitch as the best advice. My previous vet bought a scanner on the knowledge that I was looking to breed; however after they'd failed to give my dog appropriate care following an injury, I self referred to a better vet. Vets are for the most part, general practitioners, and not specialists, they know a bit about everything, but not a lot about certain subjects.

There are some very experienced staff owners and breeders on here, it would be worth picking their brains.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

raven said:


> yes my wrong it is Ch Bowtmans Double Trouble......


Wonder who they named it after

sorry !! could not resist!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Wonder who they named it after
> 
> sorry !! could not resist!


LOL Sue,
I believe she went to the bridge in July 2007 She was owned By Colin & Carol Powell.
A lovely bitch she was.


----------

